# Comanche blown air heating - blocked?



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone.
My Comanche blown air seems to warm the cupboard next to the cooker. The vents below don't seem to blow the same amount of air as the vents under the seats, adjacent. There are 2 hoses in the cupboard under the cooker and they feed the vents I think? Anyone else had issues with more air coming out of the under seat vents rather than the vents in the storage cupboard? Ideas anyone?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you checked the Y branch on thee back of the heater it gives more air flow to one side ifs it not in the middle postion.You might need a mirror to see what postion the lever is at.
Kev


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi cossieg ,

I had a very similar problem with my Comanche, ad it was the duct connections below the cooker, the duct was only entered into the connector by about 10mm on the front side and not in all at the back ,thus the heat was blowing under cooker and cupboard.
I undid the small screw that holds the duct in and refitted the duct further into the connector,then replaced screw ,all was well after that.
Could have taken it back to dealer and complained but some teething toubles are simpler to fix than take the van back to dealer

Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this blown air from the back of a gas heater? If so some of them had a flap in the Y branch which could be moved to govern the flow to one side of the other or even shut one side off. Also right angled or tight bends and long runs of piping have an effect on air flow, Alan.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the replies.

Lucky for me (in some ways) I borrowed a camera snake from work and looking down the pipes I've seen that there is a connection not together under the cupboard next to the cooker. I can't see anyway to get under the cupboard without taking the whole thing out? Is this a warranty issue I wonder?

Having spent a lovely few days away I'm becoming concerned that the heating system doesn't work as well as it should in other ways? On electric only the fan only runs at a low speed. Then last night it burst into life and for a while was blowing quite hard. When on gas the fan blows very hard. Should the fan blow hard on gas and electric if the thermostat above the door is set high, say on 5?

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heater*

Hi

I have a TRUMA combi in my Swift, and on electric, the fan is slow. The electric is a gentle, background heat. The hotter the boiler, the faster the fan. On gas, it is like a 757 about to take off.

Electric gives 1800 watts max

Gas can give 2000/4000/6000 watts depending on the model of the boiler.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cossieg said:


> Should the fan blow hard on gas and electric if the thermostat above the door is set high, say on 5?
> Cheers


Can't help much 'cos I don't know your van, but we have never yet had a thermostat that I would pay more than fourpence for! 8O

Ours is never set below 7 and usually on 8 or flat out. The lower numbers are there just to fill the space I think. :roll:

Our blown air switch has the option of automatic or controlled power. The automatic rarely seems to blow very hard at all, but it works fine if switched the other way and controlled by rotating the knob against the numbers. You can hear the difference immediately as you rotate the knob.

Not the best example of technological excellence I fear, but with a bit of experience it works OK - mostly.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Guys

The thermostat I have above the door only has 1 - 5.

Just to check then do we think that on electric (900/1800w) the fan only blows at low speed? Is the fan linked to the amount of heat being generated by the heater then? So on gas the fan blows much harder due to the amount of heat being generated but on electric the heat generated is lower and so the fan stays at low speed? Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*



cossieg said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> The thermostat I have above the door only has 1 - 5.
> 
> Just to check then do we think that on electric (900/1800w) the fan only blows at low speed? Is the fan linked to the amount of heat being generated by the heater then? So on gas the fan blows much harder due to the amount of heat being generated but on electric the heat generated is lower and so the fan stays at low speed? Makes sense I suppose.


Hi

Yes, that's it in a nut shell.

The hotter the thing is, the faster the fan blows to dispel the hot air.

Russell

I will add the unless it is extremely cold outside, the electric 1800 watt setting is fine most of the time. I leave it on constant though. If the van has been left, I run it on gas and electric for a short while to build up the heat, then switch to electric only to maintain temperature. I leave mine on number five.


----------

